# best plow to use with a 2005 f-350



## jeff113113 (Feb 4, 2010)

I been in lawn and landscape for years, and now want to get into snow plowing. I've used bobcats for years but now want to get a plow for my truck. Some people are telling me to get a meyer but i wanted to see your suggestions and is 8.5 the best size plow


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

jeff113113;986243 said:


> I been in lawn and landscape for years, and now want to get into snow plowing. I've used bobcats for years but now want to get a plow for my truck. Some people are telling me to get a meyer but i wanted to see your suggestions and is 8.5 the best size plow


First off, there will be many opinions to follow of people stating brand names without reasoning. 

I would go to your nearest truck/equipment center & get whatever is most popular in your area. I run all fisher plows (on my trucks) because this particular model came with xpandable wings enabling to push snow distance wise without major trail-off. It also has more down pressure from its weight, than any other plow brand.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

This really depends on your budget. If your budget isnt too low, I would go for the fisher XPS plow or the Blizzard 810. Those are both very good plows and i have heard that they are more time saving than a V plow, but do not know first hand, just what i have read. If you wanted a different option i would go for a fisher Vplow. I might be loyal to fisher because i have always had them, but they seem to be the best made more rugged and most reliable. 
If you didnt want any of those plows (they are very heavy) Then i would reccomend a fisher 9 foot X-blade. My father has the SS x-blade and that thing is awesome, everything about it is better built than my fisher HD. I would say that 9ft is the perfect size for plowing. I plowed with an 8 footer for 3 years and this year moved up to a 9 foot and it is SOO much better. clears places faster and also gets the snow out past the tires when the plow is fully angled, where the 8 foot doesnt quite do that and the tires of the truck run into what you have pushed over, this creates it to pack down and pull snow back into what you have already plowed. The 9 is also a LOT easier to push back snowbanks off to the side without driving through the snowbank. I love my 9 foot and there has not been a problem so far on it being too big, and i plow some REALLY tight places.
I reccomend the fisher plows because only the trip edge folds back when you hit something and you can just keep on plowing, whereas most of the competition has the entire plow flip foreward and then you have to back up and plow that area again.
Just my two cents


----------



## plow this (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree there is a meyer dealer 1/2 mile from my house and meyer are pretty popular in central ohio. Mabey not the best plow on the market but sure is nice to have parts and service right around the corner. Nothing beats a BOSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Dealer support is VERY important. You will be fine with any of the major brands (BOSS, fisher, hiniker, western, blizzard) as long as you have local support. I have looked at a few Meyer and they look like bottom of the barrel, I would not buy one for commercial work. 
Best thing to do is spend some time using the search on here then go talk to the local dealers.
We have a 8.5 boss on our 09 F-350 and for a straight blade I think it is about the best size.
Welcome to the site.
Robert


----------



## awhauling (Jan 13, 2010)

I agree that you want to make sure that you have local dealer support on what you buy. I currently run 2 snoways 1 meyer and 1 western. My prefrence is depending on what im plowing at the time. For big commericial lot my snoway rev on my f450 or my snoway v on ff350 is best, for smaller lots the meyer or western straight blades with wings on f 250's. I think you need to look at your applications before you purchase. If your plowing res. driveways or loading dock that require back dragging you may look into down presure on the snoways. Good luck


----------



## jeff113113 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Dealer support is top priority for sure. You also need to think about what kind of plowing you will be doing. If you are doing roads, a straight blade is probably best. If you are doing driveways and/or lots a v-plow or power plow or straight blade plow with wings would be best. Etc etc. Also put a plow or pusher on your skid steers.


----------



## jeff113113 (Feb 4, 2010)

I'll be doing roads. Also what size should be used on a f-350. i heard 8.6 because 9 is too heavy and some say that 9 is perfect for this truck


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

81/2 is plenty. That truck could handle a 9 footer with no problem but IMO go with the 8 1/2!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

whats your front axle rating? most mfg's websites have a truck-plow application where you enter your info and shows compatible products.

Since meyers are produced here locally, the dealer and parts support is excellent. Many large commercial fleets run meyers because they are inexpensive and said parts support. I was just at one of the local davey yards, they "merged" with a local company, and there were maybe 15-20 meyer blades being prepped for this winter.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

don't get a meyer!! i did for one of my trucks!! big mistake!!! don't do it!! go boss!!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

jeff113113;986698 said:


> I'll be doing roads. Also what size should be used on a f-350. i heard 8.6 because 9 is too heavy and some say that 9 is perfect for this truck


I would go for a 9' plow. With my 8'6" V's, I usually end up running over the snow I just plowed when I go around a corner. You probably won't be going around any turns as sharp as a driveway, but if you do then you will have less cleanup. Make sure you put a lot of weight in the back, and you should be fine.


----------



## kmzlawncare (Feb 15, 2009)

Go with Boss if you can. You can't go wrong with THE BOSS.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

call JIM @ ESI they are in MANASSAS VA and they are a sponsor her on PLOW SITE :salute:


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

You should check with whoever youre going to be plowing for because most towns or cities will not let you plow for them with anything less than a 9ft plow.. And as for the 9 foot being too heavy, it is only slightly more weight than an 8.5


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I plow roads with my truck. It has a 8.5 Fisher on it. Works just fine.

Here is a short video clip of it.





I will have more videos in the next 48hr. Cuz we are getting 12-18in tonight and all day Saturday. So if you want to see anything let me know i will make sure to have it in the video. But let me know in the next 4-5hrs cuz i will be out by then.


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

personally if you are doing roads i would go with a heavy duty plow. fisher straight blade i think would be the way to go. you will destroy a meyer plow on roads


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah Im not saying that it cant be done with something smaller than a 9 foot, but many places require at least a 9 because it is that much more efficient, and they want to pay the trcuks that have the most effeciency.. they would rather have to pay the person with the 9 foot versus the 8 ft..


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Jguck25;988814 said:


> yeah I'm not saying that it cant be done with something smaller than a 9 foot, but many places require at least a 9 because it is that much more efficient, and they want to pay the trcuks that have the most effeciency.. they would rather have to pay the person with the 9 foot versus the 8 ft..


This is true. But i know were i plow the contractor (my Uncle) Doesn't really care what size plow you have. We have 1 guy with a 7.5 footer.

Just so you know the township we plow for has no snow removal stuff. So all the snow work is subbed out. Which my uncle has had the contract for the past 12years.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

MackMan, thats a long time for one contract haha.. Does your town hire one person (your uncle) and then he is in charge of getting the routes together and then hiring people?
oh and i like the way your truck looks in your sig, what size tires are those? Does it have a lift?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Jguck25;988944 said:


> MackMan, thats a long time for one contract haha.. Does your town hire one person (your uncle) and then he is in charge of getting the routes together and then hiring people?
> oh and i like the way your truck looks in your sig, what size tires are those? Does it have a lift?


Well every 3 years the township puts it out to bid. My uncle gets it everytime lol. He is in charge of everything. I sub under him. If anything happen the township goes right to him for answers. We are all family out there. He has 6 trucks working for him and 5 of us have the same last name. We got that township on lock-down lol.

My truck is lifted 2.5in with 33in tires.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

haha sounds like a friggen good deal to me. wish we could get into around here. are 33" tires 315/75/16? Im looking for the same things for my truck


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Jguck25;989014 said:


> haha sounds like a friggen good deal to me. wish we could get into around here. are 33" tires 315/75/16? Im looking for the same things for my truck


I will have to look. But i think so.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mackman;988565 said:


> I plow roads with my truck. It has a 8.5 Fisher on it. Works just fine.
> 
> Here is a short video clip of it.
> 
> ...


i like how you stopped at the stop sign in the video :laughing:


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

You never mentioned if the truck is a single rear wheel or dual....If its a dual I would run a 9 strait or a 9'6'' v blade in order to clear the tires


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

Go with a Boss Polly V, I have been using a 9-2 and a 8-2 for four seasons with only a couple broken springs that can be replaced in a few min. You can stack the snow really high in the scoop position.


----------



## Letusspray (Feb 20, 2010)

MahonLawnCare;986822 said:


> don't get a meyer!! i did for one of my trucks!! big mistake!!! don't do it!! go boss!!


I'm shopping for a plow and in my area, Richmond, VA and there are three Meyer dealers. The next brand of plow dealer is located about an hour away. Would you give me more details on why I should stay away from Meyer and why it was a mistake to purchase one????


----------



## B&K LawnCare (Oct 28, 2005)

86110LP you wont regret it. We have two 8100s on f-250 and then the 86110lp on the f-350 and it carrys alot more snow than even the 8100s


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Letusspray;1014567 said:


> I'm shopping for a plow and in my area, Richmond, VA and there are three Meyer dealers. The next brand of plow dealer is located about an hour away. Would you give me more details on why I should stay away from Meyer and why it was a mistake to purchase one????


Go with the meyers then. Im not a fan of meyers but when that plow takes a dump at 3am you need to be close to a dealer.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Dealer suport is very important. An 8.5' or 9' Fisher or a 9' Boss Trip Edge would be a good plow for your truck IMO.


----------



## Letusspray (Feb 20, 2010)

Mackman;1014891 said:


> Go with the meyers then. Im not a fan of meyers but when that plow takes a dump at 3am you need to be close to a dealer.


Adam, sounds like you definitely had a bad experience with Meyer. Haven't decided yet if that *is or is not *the plow for me. Just wanted to know in more detail what problems you experienced with it so I can make an "informed" decision. Sounds like it obviously took a dump on you well before business hours, but what was the problem? Is there some *problem(s)* they seem to be prone to as far as failure and reliability??


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Letusspray;1015384 said:


> Adam, sounds like you definitely had a bad experience with Meyer. Haven't decided yet if that *is or is not *the plow for me. Just wanted to know in more detail what problems you experienced with it so I can make an "informed" decision. Sounds like it obviously took a dump on you well before business hours, but what was the problem? Is there some *problem(s)* they seem to be prone to as far as failure and reliability??


Well my name is not Adam. It is Brandon. The only Meyers i owned was already 12 years old when i got it. So it was well used. I cant comment on the newer Meyers since i never owned one.

Dealer support is a big deal. Cuz any plow can brake at any given time. So being close to a dealer is a big plus.


----------



## Letusspray (Feb 20, 2010)

I fully agree Brandon, support proximity is key. Apologies for mixing you up with the other dude.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

I LOVEEEEE my set up. Would reccomend to anyone


----------



## Letusspray (Feb 20, 2010)

*Why not Meyer??*



MahonLawnCare;986822 said:


> don't get a meyer!! i did for one of my trucks!! big mistake!!! don't do it!! go boss!!


What kind of problem(s) or failure(s) did you experience with your Meyer?? Are there some issues you know Meyers are prone to with the guys you know who use them?? I'd like to find a dealer who's close and accessable, but then again, I don't want my plow to spend the entire winter in their shop either.:crying:


----------

